# Chicken for One



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you ever found yourself home alone, and just didn't want a Swanson's Pot Pie, or pizza on French bread, or Ramen noodles?  That's the state I was in last night and this evening.  DW went into the hospital last Friday with her femur broken just about her titanium knee.  The were five pieces that had to be put back together, complete with plates and screw to hold it all together.  I've been batch'n it for a week.  So, Wednsday night I made Swedish meatballs; last night I made baked salmon, and tonight was seasoned chicken night.

Remember that discussion where chicken was to be dusted with flour, then baked?  That's what I did, just to find out what it would be like.  I didn't want to throw away a bunch of seasoned flour after I was done coating the chicken, either.  Here's what I used, and how I did it.  Oh, and did I say that it was wonderful?

I'm not going to be able to give you measurements here.  But I can approximate.

1 large chicken thigh.
1/8 tsp. ground sage
1/8 tsp. ground thyme
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. granulated onion powder
2 dashes cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp, freshly ground pepper
Dash of ginger
1 tbs AP flour
1 tbs. softened butter

Preheat oven to 425' F., or get your convection oven ready.  
Place all seasonings into a pint-zipper bag, along with the flour.  Close and shake vigorously.  Place chicken thigh into the bag and shake until the chicken is coated on every side.

Place parchment paper inside a baking pan.  Place chicken on top of the paper, inner thigh side down, and put into the oven.  Convection bake for 35 minutes.  Oven bake for 45 min.  Remove the chicken from the oven and gently break butter into 3 chunks.  Place on top of the thigh.  Return to the oven for seven more minutes to cripsy up the skin and coating.  Remove and let rest.  Serve with baked beans that you happen to have made a huge batch of and frozen in individual servings.  Warm the beans before eating.

This wasn't as elegant as last night's salmon, but it sure was tasty, and there was virtually no wasted flour or seasonings.  I call that a win-win.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (Jun 10, 2016)

Your food sounds very inviting. I'm sorry your wife is going through so much right now, that must be very difficult for you too. Bless you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2016)

Sounds great, Chief.

But I want to hear about how your DW is doing.  Crud, sometimes you can't win for losing.  Hopefully you were able to bring her a taste of your nice chicken!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 11, 2016)

DW is in a lot of pain, and won't be able to put any weight on her right leg for three months.  She broke her right thigh in five pieces.  The doctor who operated on her, thankfully, is an artist at his work.  We've heard nothing but good things about the man.  Her left leg doesn't have the strength to carry her by itself, at least not in getting to her feet.  She's supposed to go to a rehab center, but our insurance will only pay 60% of the cost, which could be up to $240 per day.  I am currently looking at other accident insurance that we have, as well as checking into Social Security disability, Medicaid qualification, and Michigan assistance agencies.  I have to build a ramp to our front door tomorrow so that If she has to come home, we can get her into the house with a wheel chair.  How we are going to get her from the hospital to our home is still a puzzle.  She won't be able to get in or out of our car.  All I can do is pray, and trust in my our faith, and some good friends, and maybe some family who live about twenty minutes away.

This is a tough one.  We could use your prayers and good thoughts.  Trying to stay positive.  Doing pretty good so far.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cinisajoy (Jun 11, 2016)

You got it Chief.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2016)

Never mind about that tasty sounding chicken, Chief, I have no appetite after reading about your DH. Praying for both of you with this new speed bump in your road. Hang in there.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2016)

Chief, call some of the agencies that service elderly folks. They usually have vans with a lift. If they won't let you borrow it, then you may be able to make arrangements for them to bring her home for you. 

And definitely look into SS disability for your wife. She won't be eligible for Medicare until she is 65. But at least it is a start. She may be able to receive a disability check on her own work record or even your income if you are presently collecting. And definitely look into your State Medicaid Program. Even though it is run by the State, it is funded by the Federal Govt. You may have a small co-pay if you are still working. In this state it is never more than $1.00. It definitely will help pay for her meds and other medical treatment and medical equipment she may need. 

When you do start to collect your SS, her check will be increased to a percentage of yours. 

Be prepared for a waiting period before you get a ruling from SS. For Medicaid coverage, most states have a stated length of time when they have to make a decision and notify you. The Social Worker at the hospital can advise you further and assist you further with the filing. In Massachusetts we have a 30 day period and then we had better hear from them. Although when I applied for Medicaid, I was approved immediately and no one notified me. I could have raised a stink, but decided against it. When I had to stop working I was already receiving Medicare, and it was the hospital that notified me of already having Medicaid. 

Make an appointment as soon as possible. That department can be invaluable when keeping you up to date. They know all the rules and laws and the ins and outs of the system. It may be that your wife is already covered by Medicaid due to her last lengthy stay there. I am pretty sure your insurance only covered the cost partially and the hospital applied for the balance from the State. 

You may need hers and your SS card, picture ID's and a copy of your insurance policy showing what medical costs are covered. DO NOT GIVE THEM YOUR ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS. Make copies of everything. Also go online to your State Government Site and you can get a plethora of information there. Or so I thought. Your state site for Medicaid is very confusing. 

I can't tell you how many of the residents I have helped here in this building to getting what they are entitled to. I usually have them come to my apartment and I fill the application on line and file it right there. I scan their documents into my computer and send them along also with the application. I also print out a copy of their documents for them to have incase someone else asks for them. After 60 days, I delete all their information from my computer. 

Good luck. Hope this info has been helpful to you. Been there, done that, too many times to count.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 11, 2016)

Addie, thanks for the info.  And thank the rest of you for caring and your support.  As for the nicer meals, that's what I'm using to wind down after worrying about DW, and my responsibilities at work.  I've taken the next week off so that I can devote my full attention to her.  Before this all happened, I had made arrangements to prepare a meal for our two visiting missionaries for today.  I will still do that, and maybe they can assist me in building the ramp.  It will work our with hard work, and the assistance of my Heavenly Father.  I know we aren't supposed to talk about such things here, but I have to rely on His blessings right now.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cinisajoy (Jun 11, 2016)

Chief,
Talk to the hospital social worker.   They can be a fantastic resource.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2016)

Chief, I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your DW. My MIL is in a nursing home and there's a medical transport service that brings her to her home occasionally for visits. There may be something like that near you. The staff at the rehab center should be able to help you with that. Best wishes to you both


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 11, 2016)

Not so much as a clue or hint of what's been going on during your recent posts.   I am truly glad you are sharing with us so we can send prayers and good energy to Mrs Chief and to  you too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Addie, thanks for the info.  And thank the rest of you for caring and your support.  As for the nicer meals, that's what I'm using to wind down after worrying about DW, and my responsibilities at work.  I've taken the next week off so that I can devote my full attention to her.  Before this all happened, I had made arrangements to prepare a meal for our two visiting missionaries for today.  I will still do that, and maybe they can assist me in building the ramp.  It will work our with hard work, and the assistance of my Heavenly Father.  I know we aren't supposed to talk about such things here, but I have to rely on His blessings right now.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



You are most welcome. Anytime for you and your wife Chief. 

Chief, one more thing. You mentioned making a ramp for her to get into the house. When I worked at the church, they had built a ramp so that they could get the coffins up into the church without carrying it by hand. There is a long set of steps at the front of the church. 

Someone forgot to make the platform wide enough to swing the coffin around. One of the church members said that it was also just a little too small for some wheelchairs. Specially for folks who have their leg out and up in a cast. . So if your wife has to turn the wheelchair, make sure you have that platform large enough to turn the chair without any effort.

Any time you want to express your gratitude to God, I am fine with that.


----------



## letscook (Jun 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear, I hope thing are getting better for her. Remember to take care of your self also while taking care of her.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2016)

So Chief, were you able to make any progress on the ramp? I would love to see a picture of the finished project. I hope you were able to get that help from the two missionaries. Your wife is very fortunate to have someone who loves her so much. You both have been blessed with a marriage that has more giving than taking. God knew that the two of you were very special and sent down his special blessings for the both of you. 

Take care Chief and remember, all of us are keeping the both of you in our prayers.  And one for your wife.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2016)

Addie said:


> So Chief, were you able to make any progress on the ramp? I would love to see a picture of the finished project. I hope you were able to get that help from the two missionaries. Your wife is very fortunate to have someone who loves her so much. You both have been blessed with a marriage that has more giving than taking. God knew that the two of you were very special and sent down his special blessings for the both of you.
> 
> Take care Chief and remember, all of us are keeping the both of you in our prayers.  And one for your wife.



Yes, the two Missionaries were able to Help.  We put in a good 4 hours apiece between the three of us.  We got the 5 X 5 foot landings done, with the piece that connects to original landing to the one we made.  The slope of the connecting piece is even correct.  Unfortunately, one of the helpers cut through the power cord that comes out of the circular saw handle.  Fortunately, I have skills.  I Stripped, tinned, then soldered the wires back together, and slid the heat shrink tubing I had put on the wire before soldering, and hit it with the hair dryer to shrink it in place, providing perfect insulation  between the two wires.  I then slid the larger heat shrink tubing that I had placed on the outer insulation jacket of the wire, so that the splice was centered, with an inch of tubing over the outer jacket on either side.  The hair dryer shrunk that in place as well.  So the cable is nearly as good as new, and the saw works beautifully. 

Another friend of mine, again from our church is in the Coast and is stationed here in my home town.  We avoid working on Sunday, as it is the day of rest and worship.  But this my the ox in the mire.  The two coasties came over and helped me build part of the ramp.  I had to add a seven foot extension this morning and that is now done as well.  I vacuumed the floor, took out the trash, and will begin attaching the 4 X 4 posts that will help support the ramp, and become the strcuture on which the side rails will be built.  The ramp is 5 foot wide, with a slope of 1 over 12.that is 1 inch up for every foot forward.  Now, I've got to clean out the car, especially the back seat, as DW may have to ride sideways in the back as she can't bend her right leg at all.  That's the part I'm worried about the most, getting her home.  But I have faith that we will figure out a way to do this too.

I thank all of you for you moral support, prayers, and good wishes.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2016)

Chief, have her enter the car so that her right leg will be resting across the seat and closest to the back. It will help cushion it. If necessary, she can hang her good leg over the edge. And have some really good pillows on hand. A couple for her back and some for her right leg if they are necessary. Also have someone on the other side on the inside to help settle that end in. 

Or, you know that you can hire a medical transport vehicle to take her from the hospital in a wheel chair solidly secured right to your door and into the home. These are professionals who are well trained. You will have the choice of riding in back with her or up front with the driver. Your insurance should cover it. She will be more comfortable. Make sure she has been given some meds to take home with her, or that she was given some to take just prior to the trip. The Rehab place can make the call to them and set up the time for pickup. They may also have a visiting nurse come to the home a couple of times a week to check on her. Let her come. It will give you a few minutes break. Your insurance will or should cover the cost of the wheelchair rental. I have two wheelchairs here. The one like the one your wife is going to need. I strongly suggest that you use this option. It is the safest way for your wife. 

I was in that for one year while I fought the medical folks against amputating my leg. I swore I would never go in it again. I wish I had some way of getting it to you. And the second one is the one my daughter bought. It is light and has to be pushed by someone else. We use it when she goes shopping and I tag along. I cannot walk the large stores. So she pushes me around while she is looking and shopping. She takes me along just to get me out of the house. 

Chief, I know all the fears she is going to go through. Been there, done that. Be patient with her. Although I know you will. When that cast comes off, she is going to be so afraid to take that first step. And watch her wheel that chair around after the first week. Stay out of her way. She will be testing herself to gain back her independence that is so important to everyone. The more she can do for herself, the better. Rehab will not let her come home until they are sure of her abilities to do for herself. Can she get from the chair to the toilet alone. Can she reach food to feed herself when you go back to work. Is there going to be someone to check on her each day that you are at work. Is the telephone handy for her to call 911 if she needs it. Rehab most likely will  recommend that you get her a monitor system such as "Help I have fallen and can't get up." She can wear the pendant around her neck. Your insurance should cover the cost. 

Believe me Chief, I know what you and your wife are in for. She has a badly broken leg. I had a large hole in my leg and the bone along with the blood vessels and everything else all the way to the back of my leg was visible. I was like that for almost a year. Finally they decided to open the blood vessels and the next day you could see it was growing new tissue on its own. But this is about you and your wife. Not me. 

I hope this info is helpful. Good luck and keep us informed. We all care about you and your wife. We only wish the very best for both of you. It has been a very trying year for the two of you.


----------

